# Wanting to learn recorder-- any tips?



## Albert7

I want to learn to play the recorder? Any tips on which kind? Which sheet music? I am fascinated by it.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

For the first few weeks of learning, lock yourself in a soundproof room far away from sensitive ears.


----------



## Ingélou

Do it the easiest way possible. I'd start with a descant recorder and a book 'tutor' such as children use. Just pick up the notes and simple tunes. Then, when you have mastered the basics, choose a treble or tenor recorder if you prefer the sound (I do!) and a different repertoire - medieval, jazz? If you play any other instruments, of course, you might choose a more challenging path.


----------



## Albert7

Ingélou said:


> Do it the easiest way possible. I'd start with a descant recorder and a book 'tutor' such as children use. Just pick up the notes and simple tunes. Then, when you have mastered the basics, choose a treble or tenor recorder if you prefer the sound (I do!) and a different repertoire - medieval, jazz? If you play any other instruments, of course, you might choose a more challenging path.


Thanks I am trying to learn more about early music. My personal goal is to master a few basic songs by the end of this year so I can play for Izzy.


----------



## Ukko

One of our members (I don't remember the username) started here as a recorder rookie. There are several thread he initiated. Maybe someone with a better memory than mine will point you at them.


----------



## Itullian

Switch to harmonica. Much cooler.


----------



## Kivimees

I would say that unless you are planning a career as a busker, you have far better ways to invest your time, ways that serve your daughter's interests more than a serenade.


----------



## Albert7

Itullian said:


> Switch to harmonica. Much cooler.


Actually I do own a harmonica but it's in a drawer sitting around. I am fascinated by Baroque music so recorder seemed like a logical way to go.


----------



## pianolearnerstride

Maybe think about getting an alto (treble) recorder also. I believe most baroque recorder music is for the alto.... someone please correct me if I'm wrong. I just googled this book when I read your post. This book is for alto(treble):

http://shop.abrsm.org/shop/prod/Various-Easy-Baroque-Repertoire/2003852

I used to play the recorder in school. It was a descant(soprano) recorder. I think will get an alto recorder soon.


----------



## Albert7

Looks like I probably will look for an alto recorder off the internet eBay.  They don't seem to be expensive... any material that I should be looking for? Wood or plastic?


----------



## pianolearnerstride

Albert7 said:


> Looks like I probably will look for an alto recorder off the internet eBay.  They don't seem to be expensive... any material that I should be looking for? Wood or plastic?


Hmmm... I really don't know. I think it might be good to start with plastic. Easier to maintain. I will refer you to what the American recorder society says here:

http://www.americanrecorder.org/frequently_asked_questions.php

In their FAQ:

What do I look for when I buy a recorder?

"I think the best bet for a new player is to begin (on soprano or alto) with a top-of-the-line "wood grain" plastic recorder made by Yamaha, Zen-on, or Aulos. Once a player has enough experience to know that they really like playing recorder, I suggest moving on to a high-quality production-line model. If a player is very enthusiastic and committed as a recorder player and is willing to spend more, the next step is a hand-made recorder based on historical instruments."


----------

